

Top-CEO Pay Isn’t Driven by Talent, New Study Says - petethomas
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2015/06/22/top-ceo-pay-isnt-driven-by-talent-new-study-says/

======
jrs235
Duplicate, already discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9768537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9768537)

